# Take home exam



## cbinla (Nov 30, 2010)

I completed the take home exam and returned it with my PE exam application. My exam application was accepted and I took the exam this past October.

How do you know if you passed the take home exam? Do they send a pass/fail notice? I never received anything regarding the take home exam.

Thanks


----------



## cableguy (Dec 1, 2010)

What state are you in?

In Texas, we have a mail-in test for the Rules. It can be done online (print your results) or your answers mailed in. If you pass, you're approved to take the exam. I suspect that's all that was necessary in your case.

I did the Texas quiz online. It said I got 100%, I printed out the form and included it with my packet. Simple enough...


----------



## nmh0408 (Dec 1, 2010)

cableguy said:


> What state are you in?
> 
> In Texas, we have a mail-in test for the Rules. It can be done online (print your results) or your answers mailed in. If you pass, you're approved to take the exam. I suspect that's all that was necessary in your case.
> 
> ...


----------



## cableguy (Dec 1, 2010)

It's part of the Texas PE Application process. The Texas Board has a PDF with all of their rules and by-laws and such, and you take a quiz (not really an exam, it's like 25 questions or so) based on their rules. Basically, it asks you "what is appropriate for an engineer to do" type stuff, and checks to see if you read the PE rules. It's open book of course, so you can flip through the rules and answer the questions as you go. It's not hard, just takes a couple hours.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 1, 2010)

nmh0408 said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > What state are you in?
> ...


----------



## cbinla (Dec 1, 2010)

I am in California.

Is there anyone in California who knows whether or not you passed the take home exam?


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Dec 2, 2010)

cbinla said:


> I am in California.
> Is there anyone in California who knows whether or not you passed the take home exam?



I took the electrical exam in California too. No idea whether I passed or not. Have heard nothing about it.


----------

